
The RUM Conjecture - praneshp
http://daslab.seas.harvard.edu/rum-conjecture/
======
busterarm
So it's basically CAP theorem?

~~~
credit_guy
Not a db specialist by any means, but this seems orthogonal to CAP to me. CAP
is about distributed databases, RUM is about the trade-offs between read and
write speed and memory; can be single node database or distributed.

~~~
busterarm
Oh, I agree with you. I'm not even saying that I disagree with RUM, but I'm
just saying that it's too easy and possibly lazy to apply "Pick Three, Take
Two" to other technical problems.

